# SV liver mousse



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2019)

This is a chef steps method.

Yields a very fine mousse, instead of a classic pate.

I used beef and chicken liver.

After cooking the onion, added brandy then pushed thru a strainer...only used the liquid.

Raw liver pulverized in the blender with eggs, spices and cure#1 for colour preservation. Strained as well.

A lot of connective tissue left behind.

Mixed With onion liquid and melted butter..then .into the jars for SV.

Lots of work (especially cleaning) but worth it. Very fancy product (did it once before).


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Following, I am guessing a flavor similar to liverwurst? Consistency like a spreadable pate?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2019)

Pate taste but very flufy and fine texture.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 15, 2019)




----------

